# Myrtle Beach Fishing Help Please



## smeiser78 (Jul 31, 2013)

Myrtle Beach Folks -

I am excited to be visiting your beautiful area the week of Memorial Day. My family will be staying at Ocean Lakes on South Kings Hwy. From the looks of it, there seems to be at least 3 fishing piers (Surfside, Springmaid and MBSP) within a few minutes of Ocean Lakes. I am blessed to have 2 young kids and a pregnant wife, so I need to make any free time that I have to fish really count!

I've fished from piers and the surf in the Chesapeake with some success, but last year when I went on vacation in Oak Island, NC, I realized I was very unprepared. This made the fishing time unproductive and irritating. I'd really like to avoid that this year, so I would greatly appreciate it if you folks would be able to provide me with some very basic info for your area such as best bait shops, types of rigs to use, types of fish to target, best baits to use, etc. I really don't care what type of fish I catch, as long as I'm catching something!

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

This time of year take two rods on the pier.
One a 10 to 12 foot surf rod and the other a 6 or 7 foot light rod to throw lures.

Buy 2/0 to 4/0 gold j hooks and coffee straws. Slide 8 of the gold hooks with the coffee straws cut to fit the shank of the hook on a roll of #50 mono and make dropper loops with a hook every few inches. Pur a 3 oz bank sinker on the bottom. Black swivel on the top. Wala the jig rig. Does not need bait.

Get to the pier you choose early and set up on the south side about 3/4 out. Take that jig rig with the surf rod and drop it beside the pier. Using the pier railing as a fulcrum pump the surf rod up and down. You want to see the swivel or a hook or two at the top of the up stroke out of the water.

Other rod tie a foot of #40 mono to a 1 oz lure called a gotcha plug, when you see fish busting on top or want a change of pace throw out and reel it back with lots of twitches.

All you need to catch up some Spanish and bluefish.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gold hook rigs can get you a limit of fish quick if they are thick.








Gotchas are a lot more fun to work for me with light tackle

From a couple weeks back but same fish will still be running, and you can always drop down some shrimp on a bottom rig for whiting and other critters


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

RJ you are the bomb! That is such a great description i think ill try it to..


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree, surfmom...that was an AWESOME description! Couldn't get any clearer than that!


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

I couldn't agree more with advice given. As far as what pier to fish, I would recommend Springmaid Pier. It is very large and by far the nicest and cleanest pier in town. I have fished them all here in MB and always do well there. As far as the straw rigs go, if you don't want to make one, they sell them at the pier for $5 as well as bottom rigs and any bait you may need...Good luck!!


----------



## smeiser78 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you all very much., that was great info. I really appreciate the help. I've always found that folks in the south are extremely polite and helpful.

As far as pier etiquette is concerned - are there any local no-no's I should be aware of? For example, when I fish the piers in the Chesapeake bay, we'll just hook the live bait fish and throw him out there to swim around freely. I think this is frowned upon some places.

Thanks again.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

If it's fairly empty you can free line a bait but if its crowded you'd make a nice tangle quick.
4 to 5 inch Greenbacks, mullet, menhaden and pinfish make great big spanish bait.

Go on the end of the pier and you will see the king mackerel fisherman, we set up a way that leaves the bait on top of the water. Give them a 10 inch bluefish for live bait and see and ask about how its done.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

RJ, thanks for the pictures. I hear the Spanish are biting pretty well. Gonna be down in Savannah and Hilton Head for 17 days starting next Thursday. I may make a run up to Springmaid to try my hand at catching a few.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

All solid advice to fish by. Another thing you could check would be pier fishing on YOU TUBE. There are a bunch of videos on there and Myrtle Beach area also. Good Luck. 48 hours and counting........:fishing::beer:opcorn:opcorn:
Kim


----------



## smeiser78 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks again everyone for the help. I'm really getting anxious now!


----------

